# Hello from Horsham**re-Intro**sept 2010



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi there everyone 
My name is Juliet and i am from Horsham West Sussex i keep lots of rodents hamsters, rats and had mice many years ago I am waiting for my first pair of well bred beauties from Lisa at Halcyon and cannot wait 

I love animals and most of my wages goes that way i work part time for Sainsburys and love my job.
I also have cats dogs shetland ponies and tropical fish aswell. I am very lucky that the spare room is my rodent room and currently houses the rats and hamsters.

Hope to get to ''Meet'' you all soon

Juliet x


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Juliet it's lovely to meet you *waves* you sound like me I also work part time and spend the majority of my wages on the many animals I have :lol:

Hope to see you at the London Champs where I'll be showing as many animals as I can fit into my little Nissan Micra


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

NaomiR said:


> Hi Juliet it's lovely to meet you *waves* you sound like me I also work part time and spend the majority of my wages on the many animals I have :lol:
> 
> Hope to see you at the London Champs where I'll be showing as many animals as I can fit into my little Nissan Micra


Hiya Naomi

Great to have such a nice wecome  
What animals do you have ? Also with the Mouse show at london champs what club would you have to belong to to show ?


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I have guinea pigs, dwarf rabbits (nethies), hamsters, gerbils, degus, chinchillas and mice - oh and we have 3 cats too 

Yes mice, rabbits, hamsters, gerbils and cavies all being shown at London


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Blimey you really do have a Zoo dont you  Do you breed them all or just keep them ?


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

bit of both


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

NaomiR said:


> bit of both


Do you breed your hamsters and are they syrian or dwarf ? ? ? Am very into my hamsters


----------



## x.kathy.x (Jun 7, 2009)

hi juliet, welcome to the forum
you will find it really usefull im sure, its loads of fun :lol: 
Im Kathy and you should find my daughter leigh on here too!! were from west sussex too, good old bognor regis, so not too far away
Anyway enjoy :roll:


----------



## x.Laura.x (May 26, 2009)

Hiya!!

I live in Midhurst so not to far away from you!! Have you got any piccy's of your pets?? I'd love to see them!! I also own ratties, a hamster, mice, cats, dogs and tropical fish


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum. We are also not far from you, were in crawley so just round the corner


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

:welcome1 Quite a few Sussex breeders and mouse people here now, I wish theyd all spread up this way a bit :lol:


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Peteyandthegang said:


> :welcome1 Quite a few Sussex breeders and mouse people here now, I wish theyd all spread up this way a bit :lol:


no you need to move this way a bit :lol:


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Thankyou all for the wonderful welcome and its soooo nice that there are lots of you in my area 

Laura yep i can post some piccies will try and do so today

To all of you local ish to me do we get any Mouse shows near by other than LSCMRC in Enfield ???


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

it depends how far you want to travel. We normally go to swindon and the london champs in reading i think it is. There is a list of all the show dates in the upcomeing show section.


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

I go to the london champs as the national fancy rat society have quite a big show there and am going to be joining LSCMRC to show my rats and mice a friend of mine from Guildford regularly does the Enfiled shows so i can catch a lift with her


----------



## Aly-Lou (Nov 14, 2008)

Hello Juliet,

I am quite near you on Shoreham Beach. What sort of mice will you be breeding, Exhibition or Pet?
I love your saying, it is so true. Animals are just like Chocolate! You can get ones that are big small expensive, cheap yummy and bitter! haha :lol:

Nice to meet you anyway,

I am Aly xx


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Aly-Lou said:


> Hello Juliet,
> 
> I am quite near you on Shoreham Beach. What sort of mice will you be breeding, Exhibition or Pet?
> I love your saying, it is so true. Animals are just like Chocolate! You can get ones that are big small expensive, cheap yummy and bitter! haha :lol:
> ...


I am actually not breeding mice just yet but i am breeding rats  
I have 5 Doe's all bred by woodland mousery and they are so wonderful  Are you going to the london champs this weekend Aly ?

Thanks for the lovely post 
Juliet x


----------



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Aly-Lou (Nov 14, 2008)

> I am actually not breeding mice just yet but i am breeding rats
> I have 5 Doe's all bred by woodland mousery and they are so wonderful  Are you going to the london champs this weekend Aly ?
> 
> Thanks for the lovely post
> Juliet x


Ah I see, well 5 little ones to play with is more than enough for now. How many Rats do you have?
Hoping to go to London, but it is all hanging on if I get invited to the day part of a Wedding. They really haven't planned there wedding very well, I had to give up ticket to see Matt Lucas in the evening. Ah well c'est la vie. Really want to go to the London Show, I have never been to a mouse show before, so intrigued!

 xx


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Aly-Lou said:


> > I am actually not breeding mice just yet but i am breeding rats
> > I have 5 Doe's all bred by woodland mousery and they are so wonderful  Are you going to the london champs this weekend Aly ?
> >
> > Thanks for the lovely post
> ...


I am getting 3 more on saturday all Doe's from 2 diff breeders off here and am going to be making them a new 64 ltr RUB, 
Our problem is we live in a tide house and next march when my father retires we have to move so i cant start breeding anything at all really just a couple of litters of rats that i am fairly sure i can home easily well lets hope so  
If you do find you can get to Reading this weekend let me know and we will arrange to say Hi  Also the Mice are only there on the saturday but there is still tons to see on the sunday too


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi there again

Sorry i havent been around much over the last 3 months but due to my Dads retirement we were evicted from our house and are only just being housed by the local housing association :shock:

So those that have pm'd and not had a reply,my sincere apologies

Hope to be around a bit more now 
Juliet xx


----------

